
The One Score That Can Improve Your Writing with a Single Click - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2015/04/the-one-score-that-can-improve-your-writing-with-a-single-click/
======
viridian
It's funny how the title of this story, in optimizing for F-K score, looks
exactly like most internet clickbait, but I suppose that isn't a coincidence.

I myself have found this to be a large problem in my writing. I'm an on and
off writer for a corporate newsletter that my company distributes internally,
and at this point I include online F-K score checks into my drafting process.
This isn't a humble brag or anything, I actually think many technical people
aren't able to express themselves well due to writing in a way that is very
hard to intuit.

(comment f-k score is 12, btw)

------
ivan_ah
In case anyone is wondering, this is the specific formula:

    
    
        def KincaidGradeLevel(syllables, words, sentences):
            return 11.8*(syllables/words) + 0.39*((words/sentences)) - 15.59

------
imglorp
TLDR: write at a lower grade level for more appeal.

It's a sales pitch for what seems like a multi-level direct sales marketing
scheme dressed in a marketing copywriting school. The post is bait; the hook
is the link at the bottom.

